
iPhone SDK: It's called Safari - (37signals) - brett
http://www.37signals.com/svn/posts/459-iphone-sdk-its-called-safari
======
tx
Jesus... these guys (37 signals) are so pumped up on the fact that web apps
(their area of expertise) is the only thing this phone will be able to do...

Safari? SDK? Wooo... If I want to roll out my own address book version for an
iPhone, how the hell will I do that with Safari? Or at least some address book
integration? Or how about making/receiving calls programmatically? How about
using _any_ of iPhone hardware to do anything?

For 37signals, and companies like them, the ones who build ta-da lists and
write books on how to build ta-da lists, that is a very welcome announcement.

But for _software_ engineers/entrepreneurs this is pretty sad news...

~~~
brianmckenzie
According to Jobs' keynote, there will be hooks for the iPhone hardware, you
will be able to make calls and all that. Exactly how extensive it is remains
to be seen, but there will be something.

~~~
bls
You can already create links in web pages that will dial a phone number when
activated with mobile phone browsers. Similarly, I assume that the email
integration is going to be basically "mailto:" links. Maybe they will have
support for HTML 5 features like like INPUT TYPE="email" as well.

a href="wtai://wp/mc;16504808000" a href="tel:+358-555-1234567"

------
davidw
The real questions, that don't seem to have answers yet, are:

\- What sort of access do you get to the phone?

\- What possibilities do you have to store applications on the phone and use
them when you aren't connected?

------
far33d
I called this, btw: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21546>

------
omouse
So devs will have to use JavaScript? Yuck. I'd rather they used Objective-C or
Python or Ruby or something else.

~~~
palish
Javascript is one of the best programming languages available. It's about 90%
Lisp.

~~~
jamongkad
Why did you guys down voted this guy?

~~~
palish
I think I came off as condescending. Sorry about that.

